# Sumo wrestlers



## jaim91 (Jan 31, 2005)

So rumour has it that sumo wrestlers eat 1 or meals a day in order to slow down their metabolism and gain body fat. I was wondering if I divided my cals into either two meals, or just have about 1500-2000 cals (50% of my total cals) at dinner time (between 5 and 7).

Is this a good idea to gain fat?


----------



## XcelKrush (Jan 31, 2005)

2 seperate meals would be ideal for gaining lots of fat.  

P.S. (ARE YOU SERIOUS!?)


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 31, 2005)

You know that isn't right for you.  Eat girl eat.  Many smaller meals


----------



## XcelKrush (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, I looked at your gallery and it seems like you just need to gain some size.  Dont try to simply gain fat because that pointless.  Eat your six meals but up your cals a little bit.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 31, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> So rumour has it that sumo wrestlers eat 1 or meals a day in order to slow down their metabolism and gain body fat. I was wondering if I divided my cals into either two meals, or just have about 1500-2000 cals (50% of my total cals) at dinner time (between 5 and 7).
> 
> Is this a good idea to gain fat?


Jaim - you know this question is a load of crap. I don't know what you are thinking when you ask these types of things...

Just eat - concentrate on gaining *weight*. Who cares WHAT it is at this point in time? If you eat MORE often you can eat MORE food and you will GAIN MORE WEIGHT. Drink some oil between your HEALTHY meals (that is what Tour De France cyclists have to do)... Just get those calories into you.

Pull your finger out, stop 'fart-arsing around' (excuse my language) and just get serious about fixing your health.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 31, 2005)

My healthy isn't an issue. My resting heart rate is normal, ECG and EKG results came back normal, bone density is fine...it's all good. I am concentrating on gaining weight, and I'm gonna continue the 5-6 meal a day thing, I was just thinking about trying something new. And the 2 huge meals a day seems to work for them...


----------



## wolomike (Feb 6, 2005)

try to eat 3 to 5 healthy meals in a day,  I do eate anything i want  but i do eate heathy most of the time.  did you gain any weight in the past 6 months?  if you did keep doing what you are doing and maybe try supplements..  also push yourself more with the heavy weights, 

I have read many of your posts  and I do hear many of the same things that people tell you,  if you like to know what is working  for me feel free to ask.   

mike


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2005)

wolomike said:
			
		

> mike




Hey, I plan on moving to Rochester in the future.


----------



## wolomike (Feb 6, 2005)

*hi*



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hey, I plan on moving to Rochester in the future.


 
min0_lee...
rochester is a nice but small city,  if you have questions feel free to ask


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> My healthy isn't an issue.




BOLOGNA! 

You make Laura Flyn Boyle look obese.


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2005)

Eat 2 boxes of detour bars


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2005)

Detours are good, but I prefer Trioplex or lee lebrada


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

I love detours


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> but I prefer Trioplex


  I have a box staring me down but I can't fit them into my macro's LOL.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2005)

What do you mean, 'fit them into your macros"?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 7, 2005)

Just eat, eat and eat. Try to stay pretty clean unless you want to turn into a porker


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What do you mean, 'fit them into your macros"?


I only take in about 300 calories a meal...the bars are anywhere from 450+ cals.  I can't afford those with my cut.  Competition is to close LOL.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Just eat, eat and eat. Try to stay pretty clean unless you want to turn into a porker


She doesn't need to worry about keeping it clean...she just needs weight LOL.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't keep it clean (most of the time). Deadbolt, can you have them as a supplement instead of a snack? What bars do you use? Do you have them as snacks or meals?

WHAT COMPETITION!? Good luck!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I don't keep it clean (most of the time). Deadbolt, can you have them as a supplement instead of a snack? What bars do you use? Do you have them as snacks or meals?
> 
> WHAT COMPETITION!? Good luck!


I don't snack...I eat 5-6 small meals a day...unless bulking then they are slightly larger.  I use the bars when I'm in a pinch or in class where a real meals isn't possible.

When my cal range allows I ussually eat tri-o-plex bars.  They are my favorite ones and I like the ingrediants used.

I joined the IM comp and haven't consumed a bar in a few months.  I cut out alot of foods for this comp...trying to do my best LOL.  Once the comp is over I'll be back to normal eating and a slight bulk though.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 7, 2005)

What is the IM comp? How long have you been cutting? What are your goals?


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 7, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What is the IM comp? How long have you been cutting? What are your goals?


The Iron Mag Competition we are running here.  Its about overall best improved and some other guidlines.  I have been cutting since novemeber and lost about 20lbs or so thus far.  I would like to get leaner these last 4 weeks if at all possible.  I think I will be able to shed a few more lbs.  I wanted to hit 6%bf but I don't think I will reach that goal...I will be happy at where ever I stand b/c I know I tried hard to do this.


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

yay! good luck then


----------



## wolomike (Feb 8, 2005)

good luck  deadbolt.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> WHAT COMPETITION!?


Journals 
Whos in it?


----------



## jaim91 (Feb 8, 2005)

Can I vote for someone? Luke (even though he makes fun of me *wink*) and deadbolt have my vote


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2005)

wolomike said:
			
		

> min0_lee...
> rochester is a nice but small city,  if you have questions feel free to ask



I am tired of the big city, just too expensive. 
I have family in Rochester who live better than I do and the sad thing is I make way more money than they do.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Feb 8, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Can I vote for someone? Luke (even though he makes fun of me *wink*) and deadbolt have my vote



THOUGHT I WAS YOUR FAV?


----------



## wolomike (Feb 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I am tired of the big city, just too expensive.
> I have family in Rochester who live better than I do and the sad thing is I make way more money than they do.


that is nice to hear,  I hope you will like it in Rochester. most of my family live around the rochester area.  I hope you like it here.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Jaim.


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Can I vote for someone? Luke (even though he makes fun of me *wink*) and deadbolt have my vote


   Thanx...luke is tuff competition.  There is alot of good competition out there I can't wait till its over.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

YOU'RE GOING DOWN!


----------



## DeadBolt (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> YOU'RE GOING DOWN!


Oh I don't think so bud!!!  I'm taking this damn thing whether you like it or not   ......  

I said the competition was tuff...I didn't say any of you guys were gonna beat me LOL....in the end I will take the gold or the brownies which ever I see first lol.


----------

